# March 11 blizzard



## legalskier (Mar 11, 2012)

March 11-14, 1888, that is. 
NY, NJ, Ct & Mass got 40-50". "The highest drift (52 feet / 15.8 metres) was recorded in Gravesend, New York."  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blizzard_of_1888







"The weather preceding the blizzard was unseasonably mild with heavy rains that turned to snow as temperatures dropped rapidly."






Hey, ya never know.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 11, 2012)

...yet another reason to get all Akhenaten on anything Al Gore!


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 11, 2012)

legalskier said:


> march 11-14, 1888, that is.
> Ny, nj, ct & mass got 40-50". "the highest drift (52 feet / 15.8 metres) was recorded in gravesend, new york."  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/blizzard_of_1888
> 
> 
> ...



yes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 12, 2012)

wants mar 11, but driving up Mar 9 (friday nite) was a bit of a mini blizzard...started at Okemo and kept dumping, windy all the way to Pico...cars in ditches, cars stopped dead in the middle of rt 4, thank god for snow tires....was unexpected and welcomed...


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 12, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wants mar 11, but driving up Mar 9 (friday nite) was a bit of a mini blizzard...started at Okemo and kept dumping, windy all the way to Pico...cars in ditches, cars stopped dead in the middle of rt 4, thank god for snow tires....was unexpected and welcomed...



what time?  We hit snow between manchester and rutland which almost whiteout at times, but 'nothing in killington.  rte 4 was clear and dry around 8 pm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2012)

That must have been a helluva winter.  1888 also had the latest date for the Lake Winnepesauke Ice out on May 12th.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 14, 2012)

we were going thru Okemo around 10:45, got to Pico around 11:30


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wants mar 11, but driving up Mar 9 (friday nite) was a bit of a mini blizzard...started at Okemo and kept dumping, windy all the way to Pico...cars in ditches, cars stopped dead in the middle of rt 4, thank god for snow tires....was unexpected and welcomed...



Drove thru the same thing between Fort Ann and Rutland around 9 that night.  

The blizzard of 88 was mentioned, but we also just past the 19th annivesary of the March 93 superstorm.  That has got to be the best storm I've seen in my life time.  Spent the following weekend up in N Vermont with skiing like it is out west.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

awesome!


----------

